# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm người gia công khuôn trên máy có trục xoay tròn

## hoahong102

mình có 2 nửa khuôn này ai làm được inbox nhé, dài 300mm đường kính 72, chạy trên sắt hoặc nhôm cũng được

----------

